# Jack Dawson, littermate



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Long story on how this happened and why. However, if you have been following along in the EHOTD thread, you may know. 

This is Angel's littermate, Dawson, and he has come to join the family. Angel is still here, and has a water therapy consultation on Wednesday(I have not posted a lot about what happened, she had a real bad reaction to vaccinations causing polyneuropathy, affecting her hind legs).

He is a real big sweetheart. He is double his sisters size...she is just hitting 12 pounds, he is 29.5! The two get along great, and I think a bit of the 'sibling rivalry' is motivating to Angel. 

Hope you enjoy the pictures:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Showing off his beautiful collie eyes










Booty spot










Attempts at getting a side shot


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

beautiful!! i LOVE collies.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

he is handsome!!!!!!!! Im inlove...


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

He looks amazing RC. How's Riley adjusting to him? I'm glad Angel has a littermate to inspire her to keep improving.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

So you're going to possibly have two new cuties now? Lol I bet that's going to be fun  

Dawson is VERY cute. Baby Collie ears just crack me up.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He's such a handsome guy! Congratulations on your new baby! I'm jealous!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't get over how cute he is!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr Dawson is too cute RC.
I think it was a brilliant idea to get him,it might give Angel that perk she needs.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations RC, he's a handsome guy. How is Ms. Angel doing then? Glad to hear he seems to be inspiring her.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RC, Dawson is absolutely gorgeous and he's huge!!!!!!!!

I love the 'hat'   

Congratulations.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone. He is really a neat guy, a lot like Angel...just a 'male' version of her. He is quite the character. You know what he reminds me of, a cross between Aspen and Riley. Definitely some Riley antics up his sleeves, with the looks more along Aspen. Nice mix, if I do say so



volleyballgk said:


> He looks amazing RC. How's Riley adjusting to him? I'm glad Angel has a littermate to inspire her to keep improving.


Riley really seems to like him, as does Aspen. Peaches and him were playing outside earlier, and she even doesn't mind him. He really is fitting in great, and acts like he has been here forever. The dogs are all very easy going though, my usual concern is Aspen...as she tends to be a bit grumpy with new comers(she is probably wondering what the heck has been going on!)



Dakota Spirit said:


> So you're going to possibly have two new cuties now? Lol I bet that's going to be fun
> 
> Dawson is VERY cute. Baby Collie ears just crack me up.


Hehe, it does seem that way. It was unplanned, but..what the heck, life is so short...and if Angel does make a full recovery, you wont see me complain having two siblings running around!



Mr Pooch said:


> Mr Dawson is too cute RC.
> I think it was a brilliant idea to get him,it might give Angel that perk she needs.


Thank you Mr.P. I think it is going to work out to her advantage as well. She definitely is motivated to get after him when he is being a ham



Dieselsmama said:


> Congratulations RC, he's a handsome guy. How is Ms. Angel doing then? Glad to hear he seems to be inspiring her.


You know, I feel like I am seeing little improvements in Angel, almost everyday now. She is really trying to get up from a sit(she wouldn't even sit before). She has her consultation tomorrow morning at 9. I am excited to see what they say. I really think the water therapy may speed up the process, and give her some much needed strength in her hind end. 



Renoman said:


> RC, Dawson is absolutely gorgeous and he's huge!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the 'hat'
> 
> Congratulations.



Thank you Reno ...I do agree that he is a good looking guy. But I didn't expect anything less, Angel is quite the looker herself. He almost looks to perfect with that Halo 'hat' of his LOL!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RC, I have my fingers crossed that you get some well deserved good news on 
Angel tomorrow morning... 

Please let us know as soon as you are able.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh he is adorable!!! I love his tail and his "booty spot" I think it's a great idea to have gotten him-I sure hope he keeps motivating Angel to get that cute little butt of hers up and running around soon!! 
Congrats, Danielle---can't wait to hear how Angels consultation goes tomorrow--prayin for the best!!
Thanks for the update--keep that good news comin!!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> ...you wont see me complain having two siblings running around!


No, I don't imagine I would be either 

ETA: By the way, is there any significance to the name Jack Dawson?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Renoman said:


> RC, I have my fingers crossed that you get some well deserved good news on
> Angel tomorrow morning...
> 
> Please let us know as soon as you are able.


Thank you Reno, I will definitely update once she is done. I am really feeling positive....I don't want to get too excited, however, she is actually standing(very short, only a few seconds) with weight on her hind legs...that is something she has not done for awhile. She just started doing that tonight...it is a small improvement, but a great sign. 



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Oh he is adorable!!! I love his tail and his "booty spot" I think it's a great idea to have gotten him-I sure hope he keeps motivating Angel to get that cute little butt of hers up and running around soon!!
> Congrats, Danielle---can't wait to hear how Angels consultation goes tomorrow--prayin for the best!!
> Thanks for the update--keep that good news comin!!!


Thank you SDO, isn't the butt spot adorable? I think he is doing great for her, I need to get a pic of them together. You guys will be amazed by the size difference though!



Dakota Spirit said:


> No, I don't imagine I would be either
> 
> ETA: By the way, is there any significance to the name Jack Dawson?


Yes there is significance to Jack Dawson

Titanic fans, anyone?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Yes there is significance to Jack Dawson
> 
> Titanic fans, anyone?


Oh well now I just feel silly . Believe it or not, I've actually never seen that movie.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Oh well now I just feel silly . Believe it or not, I've actually never seen that movie.


Really?!? I think you need to run out and rent it. Personal opinion, but one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

RC, I'm so sorry to hear about Angel's vaccine reaction. I hope she keeps getting better.

Your new boy is adorable! He has such a sweet face.

Hugs to them all.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Really?!? I think you need to run out and rent it. Personal opinion, but one of the best movies ever made.


That's what I've heard...I'll have to add it to the netflix list


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> RC, I'm so sorry to hear about Angel's vaccine reaction. I hope she keeps getting better.
> 
> Your new boy is adorable! He has such a sweet face.
> 
> Hugs to them all.


Thank you Rowdy, I am really feeling confident about Angel. The improvements I am seeing are huge, and with the way the vets and physical therapist talk about her...I think they are confident too.

Dawson is definitely a cutie, although...he sure has a personality. He is full of himself. I wonder what it will be like when there are two, very confident pups running around the house



Dakota Spirit said:


> That's what I've heard...I'll have to add it to the netflix list


...If you rent it, you will love it!


----------

